# The Wheels fell of the wagon



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

OFF the wagon. Has anyone had this happen to their cars?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well yes ....'cept it was a loco. Super glue them back on.
John


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

New one on me Richard. Who made those wheels?

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

My guess is that they are older LGB wheels. That has happened to me on some older LGB cars.

Richard

Just glue them back on the plastic hubs and you are good to go,or roll.

Chuck


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

It is the Keystone Buddy L train set. I had never seen the tires separate from the wheel. I thought every thing was either plastic wheels or metal wheels. In all my years, I have never seen this hybrid version.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB used that for a number of years on some of their cars.

Chuck


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

There is a shop in Germany that buys plastic wheels and then sells them with new metal tyres.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Dick...curious...did the car sit out in the cold?..plastic will shrink more than metal... therefore loosen the fit..

Put them together first... wick in super glue from behind..never tell...

Dirk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The pix shows a rimmed wheel and these are made/sold by LGB or Train-line.
LGB is plated brass, trainline is stainless.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

As the OP said, they are Keystone/Buddy L wheels. I have some here and they do have a plastic center. The cars are Bachmann copies, slightly different molds.
For an experiment I just put an axle in the freezer to see what happens. Stay tuned...

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep, it only took 15 minutes or so in the freezer and one wheel came apart with my fingers.
So put the centers in the freezer first if you can't push them together again.

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Or just swap out with new Bachmann metal wheels.


----------

